# Japan Tag 2010



## Conny (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

am Samstag fand der 9. Japan-Tag in Düsseldorf statt. Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Fest. Der jap. Garten muss leider noch auf besseres Wetter warten :evil



 

 

 
Die Cosplayer sind ein Völkchen für sich. Sie waren sehr freundlich zu den Fotografen.




Ein Yukata einmal richtig angelegt.



Japaner waren begeistert. Es wurde sich gegenseitig geknipst.






Die jap. Kindergärten und Schulen hatten große Auftritte.



Diese Trommeln waren ein wirkliches Erlebnis.


----------



## Joachim (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japan Tag 2010*

Hi Conny,

cool - ich find solche Themen-Tage, zumindest als Zuschauer  , auch immer interessant und wie es ausschaut habt ihr ja mitm Wetter auch noch Glück gehabt.

Die Holzschuhe (oder wie man die nennt) sehen aber eher weniger praktisch aus


----------

